# Do you tie your dogs up and leave him or her outside?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I was wondering how many people leave their dog tied up outside. 
We never tied Molly up outside once! While we are at work she is in the house and when we are home she stays with us 100% of the time.

my answer is no


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie gets tied up on a trolley run for an hour in the morning and 2 hours in the afternoon. I go in the house, but I am forever checking on him the whole time he is out there. He loves it. He runs around, makes his log creations, barks at the wild things in the woods, and sometimes he naps. He is in the house or out with me the rest of the day.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

our dog is an inside, lay on the sofa,
lay on his bed our bed dog. i tied him
outside once. we went to a party and there
was 6 dogs there running around having fun.
when we first arrived one of the dogs growled
and barked at our dog. in order to avoid a conflict
i leashed Loki and stayed outside with him. when i came
inside to get something to eat i tied him outside. then
i sat on a deck over looking him. when i came from inside
with my food the dog that growled at Loki was licking his face.
i went downstairs and untied him. all of the dogs ran around having fun.
there was a cat there. the cat was walking around. some of the
dogs including mine gave him an occassional lick. the cat wasn't
bothered by the dogs and the dogs weren't bothered by the cat.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a fenced in backyard and nothing to tie them onto so my answer is no


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have never tied out my dogs, we have a fenced in acre for them. I don't know how they'd act if they were ever tied out without me with them. 
I have had Karlo tethered during training and left him while others with their dogs walked by. He wasn't crazy, just sat there looking towards the area I walked away. If I just left him alone with no one around, I think he would have gotten anxious.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Our yard is completely fenced and my dogs are too big to worry about them getting through anything (weak spot in gate) but they also aren't escape artists, however my mother's beagle basset cross, he could get out of anything, so he was on a long chain while outside in a fenced yard. Never for long, long enough to get floors washed or something.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I've never tied a dog out and never will. My dogs are brought inside the house if one of us is not there to supervise. Safer, and if they bark at passers by it won't be heard as well by our neighbors.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

fenced yard here to, when I rented years and years ago, I had a trolly for one of my gsd's, right out the front door, never left unattended,,


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

no fence, have a 120 ft trolly line, they go out for a few minutes, never left unattended, when we excerise outside, they do not leave the yard,


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Also have a fenced in yard, but I attempted to tie my dog out once and it was a disaster. We were camping and my fiance wanted me to try golfing for the first time since he's pretty into golfing. There was no way we could keep Chrono in the tent because he would destroy it and break out in a second, and we couldn't bring him to the golf course, so we tied him out. After about an hour of being chewed by mosquitoes and not even being able to hit the ball 80% of the time, I quit halfway and we went back to the campsite. Even though he was on a 20 foot tie out, Chrono was right against the tree we tied him to because the tie out had become completely wrapped all around his leg. I have no idea how people are able to leave their dogs tied out all day, we were only gone for an hour and he couldn't even move when we got back he got tangled up so badly.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't have a fenced yard either I also don't live in town, and I NEVER tie my dogs out and leave them unattended.

I DO teach them to tie, just in case it were ever necessary for any reason. For instance I tie my puppies up outside the fence when I am feeding the horses, that way they learn to STAY OUT of the pastures. But I can see them and they can see me.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

When I didn't have a fenced yard I used to put Chama on a tie-out. I only did this when I was home and she was always visible. I also made sure it was an area where she couldn't get tangled. I also had to use tie-outs for both Chama and Basu at the cottage. 

Massie didn't need a tie-out but Chama had ridiculously high prey drive and would be in the next town before even she knew it if a bunny or squirrel passed by.  Rafi doesn't need a tie-out at the cottage and he prefers to be with me anyway (if I'm inside).


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

When camping because I'm required to do so. Never leave her tied up unattend. 

Also have tied her up on my parents country home when we go inside for a coffee. Dog is not allowed in the house. I don't think she would wander but I don't want to test her so we just tie her to a 20 foot line.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

I have never tied my dogs outside. They've always been fenced in. I don't trust leaving them outside if we leave. I once caught 2 kids throwing rocks at my dogs through the fence while I was cutting grass, so I don't trust people. When they are inside, I know they are safe and not into trouble.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

We have a fenced yard and Dax is never out unsupervised for more than 5 minutes (for a morning potty while I get his breakfast ready). When we are away he is in the house.

I do have a stake-out, but only use it when camping or when I want to do some work in the front yard and want Dax to be out there with me. Never unsupervised.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kittilicious said:


> I have a fenced in backyard and nothing to tie them onto so my answer is no


Ditto!


----------



## MrBeast (Jun 1, 2011)

The only exception is if I am camping. But even then not very often because my dog is not prone to wondering off. most of the time he is glued to my heels.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't "leave" my dogs tied or tethered anywhere, but if we're working in the front yard, which isn't fenced, we'll bring them out into the front yard with us and tie them on a long tether in the front yard while we're working in the flower beds or washing the car.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

No. I would never tie Brody. Actually, that was one of the conditions set by our breeder but even if it wasn't, I would never do it.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

i have never tied my dog outside. We rent an apt. but it sits on 2 acres, its a "quadraplex". i have never attempted to tie her outside or put her on a run. she loves the outside and all but my princess is no outside dog lol. if she was left outside she would most likely whine and bark or sit on the doorstep trying to get back in. she's more of the couch potato. She does her business outside and enjoys her walks and outside play but she lets us know when she's ready to go back inside.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a tie out that is right outside my sliding glass door that I put Sasha on in the morning so she can go potty while I start the coffee. I can see her the whole time though. I would never leave her out there while I wasn't home.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I just got Viktor a Tie-out for the new house. I have put him on it 2 times now... and walked around the back yard with him. 

I wouldn't leave him out there unattended for long, but it would be nice to be able to run the vacume cleaner without him trying to eat it.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I always teach my dogs from a very young age that they are going to be tethered/tied, could be to me, or could be to an inanimate object, either way, the expected behavior is to sit/down quietly.

As puppies, when I am home and not moving around (dishes, cleaning, working on computer) their leash is put under a chair leg or slammed in a door so they have about 5 feet of line, and can sit, down, stand, turn around, but not enough to get tangled. Also, when I am at dog classes, whoever's turn it is to be tied, needs to lay quietly while I work the other dog. I also teach classes, so sometimes they will be tied for up to 4 hours, inside or out, depending on where I am teaching.

I also tie my dogs out in the truck if they are in the "inside" part (we have a canopy and crates in the back). So I will slam their leash in the door, so if we get in an accident, they can't be thrown from the vehicle.

I also teach my dogs to be tied outside. We live on 3 acres and have 4 dog pens, and I still teach them this. So when I do yard work, I will tie them out for some, pen them for some and let them run around free for some, depending on what I am doing.

When we go camping, they are all so used to being tied, they just lay in front of their crates/tents (yes two have their own dog tents) and are quiet. 

I do think that dogs should learn to be tied so they do not experience any anxiety from it, if you should ever have to use it. I do, however, think that supervision is the key. The dogs need to be within sight, or at the very least checked on every 15-30 minutes, in case there is an intanglement.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

After a failed tie out w/ Sassy our lab mix we fenced in our back yard almost an acre. They still are only out when we are home. Lucky gets tied out if Im working in the front yard or when we put up Christmas lights. Daisy is on tie out when we go to the lake to fishor picnic.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

No I do not tie my dogs outside.
When we first moved into our house (18 yrs ago) I used to put Cheyenne out on a dog run. All he did was bark. The 6' fence was up shortly there after.
It was in Apache's contract that I would not tie him outside as a "lawn ornament".


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I have a few times--Early when I first got her because she was digging--but not for long and later on trips to my daughters after she took off and scared the heck out of some neighbor kids--I had delegated her babysitting to my SIL..Won't do that again.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Never.

I do tie her while sitting in the front yard or back yard so that she can roam around supervised. The backyard is on a lake so I cannot give her total freedom.

One of my sons takes her outside with the cat and ties in the front while he reads a book or plays on his computer. He likes to take them outdoors for supervised play time. He enjoys letting them outside each day under supervision.

I did tie her inside the house on a 5-10 foot lead when she was a younger puppy (up till about 4.5 months )so that she could have some freedom while cooking, doing dishes etc.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a fenced in yard as well, so no need to tie them. As someone else stated with the camping, I also have tied her there because it's the rules of the camp ground. Otherwise, she's never tied up.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I currently don't even leave collars on them, so no chains or tie outs here. Cujo is chained for 30 minutes in the morning, no my parents are not sitting their watching him through the window. They set the timer. Then he goes out in the evening and at night for about ten minutes. It does not make him sad or mean or deprived or anything else. It is part of his daily routine.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I tie Havs out when I'm doing yard work. I want to be able to leave him tied out while I get a coffee at the local shop. It's one of my goals to be able to go out for breakfast with Havoc in the spring which would mean tying him out while I order. Windows all around so he would not be out of my sight.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

We don't leave our dogs outside when we are gone and they aren't outside unsupervised when we are home for more than 15 minutes at a time. Daisy always goes out on a tie out because she wont come back inside without it. However, I don't see the point in having a dog if you are leaving them outside frequently, especially if they are tied up or in a small kennel.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot, I do sometimes bring Bianca out in front with me when I am working in the front garden and hook her leash around the porch railing so she can "hang out" with me while I'm gardening. I dunno if that counts.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

All of my dogs are trained as pups to behave and not freak if tied or with a muzzle. I carry long lines in the car with me for a "just in case needed". 

About once a year after that they have a review lesson.

So other then their training sessions none have been tied up or muzzled in their lives. Closest would be tethered to me such as when I'm working a booth or other activity in the public when I needed hands free and my attention would be elsewhere. 

I can see circumstances for tying out but not as a regular normal way to secure a dog.


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

I do when I am out front working. Either mowing the lawn or trimming hedges. I hook a 15ft tie out to the front porch railing to the dogs' harness and let them chill- but never when I am not out there to supervise.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on what is meant by "unattended". My yard is small, like I can do about 5 cartwheels and be from one end to the other. My house is probably considered small too. If the dogs are in the yard I can pretty much see and hear them from anywhere. The yard is fenced but I have one digger. Yep, he's tied inside the fence, always has been. He's used to it and waits at the door for me to clip/unclip him. If I'm in the yard I let him off but I have to catch him the second he starts to dig since he's fast and can weasel under very easily despite his size. The GSDs are no problem, the won't leave the yard even if I have the gates open.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The poll is closed but I would have voted never (because based on the OP it sounded more like tied out and left alone). 

I do tie out, but like others, only when I'm working in the front yard and I am out there with them.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

No. We have a fenced yard, which was the best thing we ever did. Before we got the fence, we did tie our dog outside, just long enough to her to potty.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

No dogs are in when I am not home. I have left our older dog outside when I was going some place quick for an hour or so because he has a doggie door and a fenced yard. I create my pup inside when no one is home. 

If I'm gone for a hour doggie door is open that's it.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I do "tie out" Shadow. There is one close to my bedroom door for morning potty breaks, and a run line further down the yard for longer periods or for his afternoon potty.

I don't leave him out if I'm not home, and I check on him frequently. He's normally not out for more than 1/2 hr, because after that he gets upset if alone. Most of the time either myself or my kids are out there with him. 

I used to have him loose in the yard with me if I was working out there, or if the kids were playing with him, but he's developed a desire to wander, and it's safer to have him tied than have him take off after a squirel and get hit by a car.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Nope, that has never been an option.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

No.

If I am in the front yard working in the flowers, or washing cars, etc I will use a tie out so they can lay out front with me....but if I go in, they go in.


----------

